# [CUPS] lp: Error - scheduler not responding!

## icemanPL

Witam, zainstalowałem drukarkę sieciową , z poziomu przeglądarki mogę drukować stronę testową ,ale gdy używam lp lub lpr otrzymuje komunikat :

```
lp: Error - scheduler not responding!

```

Pogrzebałem troszkę w necie i rozwiązanie to :

```
export CUPS_SERVER=localhost
```

ale muszę to stosować co restart kompa , czy to nie jakiś zapis w konfiguracji CUPS ?

----------

